# Cara's Pups Week 1 (pic heavy!)



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Awww so cute :thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Mam and pups are doing well, dunno about us lot though, LOL!! Doing nights is starting to take its toll, cant wait till they start weaning and can be left all night


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Aw Rottie pups:001_wub::001_wub: They are just gorgeous. How many did she have? Think I counted 10?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwwwwww beautiful.:001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1:_


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

What gorgeous, plump, healthy babies! And could mum look any prouder?!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mum and pups are looking a picture of health  Love Caras tongue poking out :lol:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Aye she had 10, 6 bitches, 4 dogs, all doing really well :thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahhhhh how lush :thumbup:


----------

